
Show HN: Kyoko – Manage anxiety with a simple tool - hadeon
https://kyokohealth.xyz/
======
wingerlang
> Your message was shared privately with Kyoko.

> Kyoko is private and secure, so no human ever sees what you write.

> Kyoko is here to listen.

Who will read it, why would I use this service?

------
23andwalnut
The landing page really needs some indication of what this is and how it
works. The about link does not provide much context at all...

~~~
hadeon
Thanks - that's good to know. I'll add some more information tonight.

For reference Kyoko is designed to help people understand their own anxiety by
simply being open and honest about it. It can be used anonymously (so the
thoughts you write disappear immediately) or you can sign in and your thoughts
are saved. I plan on adding a link to see what you've written in the past.

